# Benedictine Convent, Dumfries (With Permission Vist)- May 2011



## JEP27 (Jun 2, 2011)

History:

Erected in 1881 for Nuns of the Perpetual Adoration of the Blessed Sacrament the convent sits at top of the Corbelly Hill overlooking the town centre of Dumfries.

During its history it has also served as a girls school, a temporary court for Dumfries (while Dumfries court house was being renovated) and was also used as the setting for the 2002 film "The Magdalene Sisters".

I thought the notes here were quite interesting.

On with the pics:-

Exterior




Double Window by UEJEP27, on Flickr




Outside by UEJEP27, on Flickr

Hidden away cemetary in the grounds where about 60 nuns are buried




Cross by UEJEP27, on Flickr




Gate to Burial Area by UEJEP27, on Flickr

Interior




Light Across the Corridor by UEJEP27, on Flickr




Long Corridor by UEJEP27, on Flickr




Beautiful Windows by UEJEP27, on Flickr

I don't fancy using this fire exit at the top of the building




Fire Exit? by UEJEP27, on Flickr

More on my Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Jun 2, 2011)

Like that unspoilt by Chaves (Neds to you)


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 2, 2011)

*Wow*

how long did you wonder around inside?


----------



## lost (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it fully disused? Looks great, nice work.


----------



## smiler (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice One JEP27,
Anymore pics? Thanks


----------



## JEP27 (Jun 2, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> how long did you wonder around inside?



We were quite limited, so it was a bit of a mad rush around (our guide has somewhere else to be), so we probably only got half an hour ish, maybe a bit longer inside. We got to spend as much time as we wanted outside and in the little burial area though.



lost said:


> Is it fully disused?



There is a church using the chapel area and a couple of the other rooms (for kids/youth group ). The pastor's wife is a friend of the Irish owner of the property and has an arrangement whereby the church gets to borrow some of the space in exchange for keeping an eye on the property and keeping the grounds in order like "caretakers". They also have a fully kitted out (and secure) radio station in there. 



smiler said:


> Anymore pics? Thanks



I will see if I can get some more put on my Flickr in a few minutes.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 3, 2011)

Now that is one stunning building. Thanks!


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Jun 7, 2011)

Cracking shots! More please!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, this is beautiful. Very nice work, JEP.


----------

